# Mac Thailand



## christinaz (Jun 12, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what Mac prices are (at Mac counters) in Thailand? Also if it is available duty free?  The Mac sites for Singapore and Thailand have no itemised products or prices.


----------

